# Battery Lifespan .. 18650 and more



## JsPLAYn

Hey guys/gals

So I was just wondering how many cycles batteries give you. I see quite a few people sell mods with batteries and then say it's 4months old. . Give and take they charge it once a day then it's already 120 cycles so howmuch more can it go.. would their be any value to the batteries then?

Reason I ask is I bought a 2nd hand mod including 2 samsung 25Rs. I have no recollection of age of batteries but I noticed it only lasted me 4 hours. I then charged it externally and tested it and it was not at 4.2v as it shud be so I figured it's ran it's course ..???

If someone can please input from experience regarding the current batteries on market sold by vendors as to howmany cycles.. when to replace etc 

Thanks


----------



## Silver

Hi @JsPLAYn 

I think the popular vaping batteries we buy from the vendors have a lifespan of about 300 to 500 cycles.

Charging them full and they still not reaching 4.2V would definitely be a sign that the battery is ageing.

Regarding buying second hand batteries, I have never done that and am unlikely to do so. Im not too concerned about the lifespan left in them but in their general condition. One never knows if its been dropped in water or what has happened to it.

Regarding lifespan, i have a fleet of 8 purple Efests i got for my Reos about 2 years ago. I vape relatively little (higher nic) so probably go through one full battery cycle per day (5ml or so) on multiple mods. So thats about 700 cycles shared between 8 batteries. So about 90-100 cycles on each battery. They still perform fine and charge to 4.2 and hold their charge. My only reason for starting to replace them with LG choc HG2s is for extra battery life at the power I vape (about 0.5 ohms). That HG2 is well suited to that. I have replaced two and am happy with their performance so am considering replacing the rest soon.

But the Efest purples are still rocking and rolling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PS - have koved this to the "Batteries" subforum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Hi @JsPLAYn
> 
> I think the popular vaping batteries we buy from the vendors have a lifespan of about 300 to 500 cycles.
> 
> Charging them full and they still not reaching 4.2V would definitely be a sign that the battery is ageing.
> 
> Regarding buying second hand batteries, I have never done that and am unlikely to do so. Im not too concerned about the lifespan left in them but in their general condition. One never knows if its been dropped in water or what has happened to it.
> 
> Regarding lifespan, i have a fleet of 8 purple Efests i got for my Reos about 2 years ago. I vape relatively little (higher nic) so probably go through one full battery cycle per day (5ml or so) on multiple mods. So thats about 700 cycles shared between 8 batteries. So about 90-100 cycles on each battery. They still perform fine and charge to 4.2 and hold their charge. My only reason for starting to replace them with LG choc HG2s is for extra battery life at the power I vape (about 0.5 ohms). That HG2 is well suited to that. I have replaced two and am happy with their performance so am considering replacing the rest soon.
> 
> But the Efest purples are still rocking and rolling



Maybe you can help me @Silver

I have quite a few batteries,the ones I use for my mods are Efest,Samsung Smurfs and 30Q's,Lg (turds),Awt and Mnke.They are all varying ages and I think that some should be ditched.
1.Is a battery fresh off a charger and not reaching 4.2v a sign that it should be binned?
2.If for example it reaches between 4.1 and 4.2 or if it reaches the full 4.2 is there then a way to determine the discharge rate to further confirm that its a 'binner'?


----------



## StompieZA

Interesting thread! 

I started noticing now after about 4 months my Tesiyi 40A battery doesnt pack the punch anymore. 

Used to always charge through my mod but recently bought a NEW i2 charger and decently charge it (Havent checked via multimeter) 

Battery can be a above half but when i vape at around 45watt on my evic two it shows me "Weak battery". 

As the battery starts getting lower and i vape at lower watts like 35 then i start getting the same message.

On my mod, it shows im only getting like 10A where the battery is rated 40 as per the battery sleave. 







So i take it this battery is done for...


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Maybe you can help me @Silver
> 
> I have quite a few batteries,the ones I use for my mods are Efest,Samsung Smurfs and 30Q's,Lg (turds),Awt and Mnke.They are all varying ages and I think that some should be ditched.
> 1.Is a battery fresh off a charger and not reaching 4.2v a sign that it should be binned?
> 2.If for example it reaches between 4.1 and 4.2 or if it reaches the full 4.2 is there then a way to determine the discharge rate to further confirm that its a 'binner'?



I really dont know the definitive answers to your questions @Genosmate

My belief is that an old battery will tend to not reach and hold its max voltage when charged and wont perform for as long when in use.

I also think the internal resistance of the battery may rise as it ages.

Perhaps @johan can chime in here when he has a moment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

I guess it's like any other batteries ie car etc. Overtime with constant charging then the cells gets damages one at a time and so not all but 1 or 2 cells dnt hold power and this leads to the slow decease of batteries. Also the discharge is split between all the cells so with 1 or 2 damaged then automatically the discharge should change too ?? 

Also 1 very important question I want to ask is .. I knw the concept of having married batteries but say for instance I buy a dual battery mod and I have 2 brand new batteries of difernt amp and diferent brand.. is it safe to use together? I ask coz I find it will be a waste buying new ones when current is new but diferent in that sense???


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> I guess it's like any other batteries ie car etc. Overtime with constant charging then the cells gets damages one at a time and so not all but 1 or 2 cells dnt hold power and this leads to the slow decease of batteries. Also the discharge is split between all the cells so with 1 or 2 damaged then automatically the discharge should change too ??
> 
> Also 1 very important question I want to ask is .. I knw the concept of having married batteries but say for instance I buy a dual battery mod and I have 2 brand new batteries of difernt amp and diferent brand.. is it safe to use together? I ask coz I find it will be a waste buying new ones when current is new but diferent in that sense???



Hi @JsPLAYn
Regarding marrying batteries, i think the issue here is that they remain "balanced" and age equally. So if they are two different batteries they will likely have different characteristics and it could lead to problems.

I suppose several folk run "unmarried" batteries in their dual batt mods without a problem but it may lead to problems down the line if one is not careful and puts any old battery in with any other battery.

I am no battery expert but have always used "married" batteries and its all been working fine for me. I have not tested with unmarried or vastly different batteries.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chronix

StompieZA said:


> Interesting thread!
> 
> I started noticing now after about 4 months my Tesiyi 40A battery doesnt pack the punch anymore.
> 
> Used to always charge through my mod but recently bought a NEW i2 charger and decently charge it (Havent checked via multimeter)
> 
> Battery can be a above half but when i vape at around 45watt on my evic two it shows me "Weak battery".
> 
> As the battery starts getting lower and i vape at lower watts like 35 then i start getting the same message.
> 
> On my mod, it shows im only getting like 10A where the battery is rated 40 as per the battery sleave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i take it this battery is done for...



Unfortunately there is no such thing as a 40 amp 18650 battery. It might say it on the packaging, but it is an utter lie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal

StompieZA said:


> Interesting thread!
> 
> I started noticing now after about 4 months my Tesiyi 40A battery doesnt pack the punch anymore.
> 
> Used to always charge through my mod but recently bought a NEW i2 charger and decently charge it (Havent checked via multimeter)
> 
> Battery can be a above half but when i vape at around 45watt on my evic two it shows me "Weak battery".
> 
> As the battery starts getting lower and i vape at lower watts like 35 then i start getting the same message.
> 
> On my mod, it shows im only getting like 10A where the battery is rated 40 as per the battery sleave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i take it this battery is done for...



Mate, I am no expert but the rating of 40A on those units may be very optimistic. Try and find battery guide by Mooch (is on forum somewhere) for a more accurate rating. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## JsPLAYn

Tesiyi and efest are known for overrated Amperage on there batteries


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Interesting thread!
> 
> I started noticing now after about 4 months my Tesiyi 40A battery doesnt pack the punch anymore.
> 
> Used to always charge through my mod but recently bought a NEW i2 charger and decently charge it (Havent checked via multimeter)
> 
> Battery can be a above half but when i vape at around 45watt on my evic two it shows me "Weak battery".
> 
> As the battery starts getting lower and i vape at lower watts like 35 then i start getting the same message.
> 
> On my mod, it shows im only getting like 10A where the battery is rated 40 as per the battery sleave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i take it this battery is done for...



Hi @StompieZA 
When you say it only shows 10A on the mod, what mod are you using and what's the resistance of the coil and the power setting on the mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Hi @StompieZA
> When you say it only shows 10A on the mod, what mod are you using and what's the resistance of the coil and the power setting on the mod?



Hi @Silver 

Im using a Aromamizer dual coil build at 0.4ohm on a Evic VTC two mini. On my screen where it shows volts, Seconds of pull, Ohms it also shows 0.00A when not firing which i assume is for amps. When i fire it on 35watt, the amps are jumping around 9.3 -9.5A. 

Look this battery is a second hand battery which i got with a mod i bought 5 months ago so yeah the battery has probably been through its life of vaping. 

I recently bought myself a Samsung 25R which is way better and only shows weak battery once the battery is almost flat but ive never really checked what Amps it shows with the samsung when vaping. 

As for the battery showing 40A, i always thought the Tesiyi is a cheapy or unpopular brand or no name as no one sells them from what ive seen.


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Im using a Aromamizer dual coil build at 0.4ohm on a Evic VTC two mini. On my screen where it shows volts, Seconds of pull, Ohms it also shows 0.00A when not firing which i assume is for amps. When i fire it on 35watt, the amps are jumping around 9.3 -9.5A.
> 
> Look this battery is a second hand battery which i got with a mod i bought 5 months ago so yeah the battery has probably been through its life of vaping.
> 
> I recently bought myself a Samsung 25R which is way better and only shows weak battery once the battery is almost flat but ive never really checked what Amps it shows with the samsung when vaping.
> 
> As for the battery showing 40A, i always thought the Tesiyi is a cheapy or unpopular brand or no name as no one sells them from what ive seen.



Your amp reading in that setup sounds fine to me.
P = I squared X R
P = 9.3x9.3x0.4
P = 34.6 watts

So in other words with that 0.4 ohm coil, when you dial 35W on the mod, then 9.3 amps is delivered. 

That in itself doesnt suggest anything wrong with the battery. You'd have to go much higher in power to test the upper limits of the amp draw of that battery. To get 20 amps, youd have to dial in 160 watts! Mooch says those Tesiyis have a 25 amp continuous rating by the way. I do believe they are good batteries but saw on here some folk complaining that their sleeve is too thick for some mods with tight battery bays.

How long the batteries last while using them is probably more of a sign of age. But I guess difficult for a vaper to gauge accurately wothout proper test equipment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Thanks for the great explanation!! Might be noob but thought that the batteries deliver the rated amps no matter what watts...lol yeah i know stupid of me hahaha.

But yeah it doesnt seems to be able to handle the draw much anymore. So guess ill need to buy another spare battery haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

@StompieZA, the Tesiyi is a 25A battery. There is no such thing as a 40A 18650, they don't have the technology yet to make one. 30A is about the most you can realistically hope for. 

This is what annoyed me the most about Sigelei's response to Daniel regarding the 213 only reaching 155W. They insisted to him that the mod would reach 213W if he put 40A batteries in it. This either means:
1) They're lying and making excuses for their mod. Or
2) A company that makes mods doesn't know that you can't get a 40A 18650.

Neither one makes them look very good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> @StompieZA, the Tesiyi is a 25A battery. There is no such thing as a 40A 18650, they don't have the technology yet to make one. 30A is about the most you can realistically hope for.
> 
> This is what annoyed me the most about Sigelei's response to Daniel regarding the 213 only reaching 155W. They insisted to him that the mod would reach 213W if he put 40A batteries in it. This either means:
> 1) They're lying and making excuses for their mod. Or
> 2) A company that makes mods doesn't know that you can't get a 40A 18650.
> 
> Neither one makes them look very good.



It's quite misleading, as you might not get a 40A continuous battery but you could pulse it to reach 40A no problem. So from a technical standpoint I guess the mod could reach 213W. Not safely and not without the chip being bypassed but it would be possible.

On a different note
I have noticed that my LG Chocs are starting to become worse and worse at holding their charge. New I could have gotten almost 1.5 days out of them. Now I will be lucky if I make 1 full day.


----------



## ddk1979

Would using the battery recovery mode of the Nitecore chargers help with old batteries?

_Battery Recovery Mode_
_The NEW i4 has a revival function designed specifically to revive over-discharged IMR batteries, an over-discharged IMR_
_battery is indicated by the four flashing LED indicators above the particular slot the battery is placed in, holding down both C_
_and V buttons until the bottom indicator starts flashing to enable the battery recovery process. IMR batteries that have been_
_severely over-discharged may not be recovered successfully._
_Caution: Do NOT enter battery recovery mode when battery is inserted backward, it may cause fire and explosion._

.


----------



## Phillip868

Hi, just my 2 cents, I bought my first mod the Istick 60w about 11months ago with a Samsung 25R, I charged it up to twice a day sometimes pass through as I sit at my desk. I have noticed that the capacity is not as much as when it was brand new, however that being said I have been building gradually lower over the last year. Starting at 0.8ohm now at 0.3ohm. I have a second 60w in which a 30Q vented. It effectively melted the contact of the + pin. I spent the night Mcguyvering a new pin and repaired the mod. I still use it 4 months later. I did get a 2nd efest 3000mah battery about a month ago. My 25R still outlasts it by 1ml juice every day in the same mod and vortice at 0.3ohm. 
Soooo. I think it comes down to build quality of the battery. Some Batteries are just made better. It is also important to note that I do not have an external charger, and what I do is charge the battery til full in 1st device, remove it and charge again for 30min in 2nd device. Both mods, although the same make and model read the battery capacity differently.


----------



## Feliks Karp

StompieZA said:


> Thanks for the great explanation!! Might be noob but thought that the batteries deliver the rated amps no matter what watts...lol yeah i know stupid of me hahaha.
> 
> But yeah it doesnt seems to be able to handle the draw much anymore. So guess ill need to buy another spare battery haha



Get yourself a multimeter easiest way to see if a battery is performing the same way it was when you bought it. As @Silver pointed out the volts and amps on screen are what is coming off the chip on the regulated mod not the battery, also confused me when I started.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Feliks Karp said:


> Get yourself a multimeter easiest way to see if a battery is performing the same way it was when you bought it. As @Silver pointed out the volts and amps on screen are what is coming off the chip on the regulated mod not the battery, also confused me when I started.



Yeah will take the multimeter home tonight from work and then fully charge the Tesiyi and check what it holds. But im sure its not up to scratch anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GG1

I'm totally new to Vaping (one month in) and technically challenged so please help me regarding batteries. I bought 2 X Tesiyi 45A 18650 3.7v batteries a week ago and if constantly Vaping at 30W the natter is only lasting for 2 hours. I bought a Nitecore Intellicharger i2 today and one of the batteries has been charging for 5 hours... Is this right??? Also, the tank gets pretty hot - I'm not sure what's normal hot?


----------



## GG1

GG1 said:


> natter


Battery


----------



## daniel craig

GG1 said:


> I'm totally new to Vaping (one month in) and technically challenged so please help me regarding batteries. I bought 2 X Tesiyi 45A 18650 3.7v batteries a week ago and if constantly Vaping at 30W the natter is only lasting for 2 hours. I bought a Nitecore Intellicharger i2 today and one of the batteries has been charging for 5 hours... Is this right??? Also, the tank gets pretty hot - I'm not sure what's normal hot?


The battery was new when you got it and it comes with probably less than 50% charge. After you charge it on your nitecore and use it when it's fully charged, it should last longer. Batteries do take long to charge. It should be 100% after 5 hours. To confirm if it's your charger over charging, use a digital multimeter and measure the voltage. A full battery will read 4.2v on a multimeter. If the reading is higher, that means your charger is over charging the batteries and this is dangerous for you and your batteries. If it's less, just let it charge more.


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Hi @JsPLAYn
> 
> I think the popular vaping batteries we buy from the vendors have a lifespan of about 300 to 500 cycles.
> 
> Charging them full and they still not reaching 4.2V would definitely be a sign that the battery is ageing.
> 
> Regarding buying second hand batteries, I have never done that and am unlikely to do so. Im not too concerned about the lifespan left in them but in their general condition. One never knows if its been dropped in water or what has happened to it.
> 
> Regarding lifespan, i have a fleet of 8 purple Efests i got for my Reos about 2 years ago. I vape relatively little (higher nic) so probably go through one full battery cycle per day (5ml or so) on multiple mods. So thats about 700 cycles shared between 8 batteries. So about 90-100 cycles on each battery. They still perform fine and charge to 4.2 and hold their charge. My only reason for starting to replace them with LG choc HG2s is for extra battery life at the power I vape (about 0.5 ohms). That HG2 is well suited to that. I have replaced two and am happy with their performance so am considering replacing the rest soon.
> 
> But the Efest purples are still rocking and rolling


I'm with you Silver, around point five ohms is my sweet spot and HGs have never let me down.


----------



## GG1

daniel craig said:


> The battery was new when you got it and it comes with probably less than 50% charge. After you charge it on your nitecore and use it when it's fully charged, it should last longer. Batteries do take long to charge. It should be 100% after 5 hours. To confirm if it's your charger over charging, use a digital multimeter and measure the voltage. A full battery will read 4.2v on a multimeter. If the reading is higher, that means your charger is over charging the batteries and this is dangerous for you and your batteries. If it's less, just let it charge more.


Thanks Daniel, I left them on charge overnight and will check the Vaping lifespan today

Reactions: Like 1


----------

